# Good people, I need your swing advice (video)



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello,

I have made great strides in my swing (it used to be deplorable) in terms of accuracy and distance. I still have a long way to go, but no matter what I have tried or done, I still have a slice from the 5 iron and up (usually a push slice). This baffles me because my divots are straight. Any help is greatly appreciated.

My swing video from 2 angles


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Golf Swing*

Thanks for sharing a video of your golf swing.

From what I can see, you lower body seems to be very stiff and inactive during the swing. It looks to be a very much dominated upper body swing. Try working on shifting the weight better during the swing. Starting by moving your weight to the right leg on the backswing and then shifting it back to the left leg at the follow through. 

Your tempo looks pretty good and so does your set up. I think those parts are fine, just try working on the other parts I mentioned. 

I'd be interested to hear what other members have to say as well.

Hope that helps


----------



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

It has been brought to my attention that it is better to record my swing while hitting an actual golf ball. I will do this in a few days and post the results.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Swing tempo was very good.

Weight appeared to be a little back on your heels. Weight transfer wasn't great but appeared to be there. Swing plane looked a little flat. none of them are a million miles out.

But, like I said, good tempo and it looks repeatable so should produce some decent results.

If your computer allows split screen, run your vid alongside a pro's. That way it will be real easy to see the differences.


----------



## dukekevin (Nov 20, 2010)

*good help*

i found this on the internet and found it really usefull it increased my direction and distance before i tried this i was sliceing and over driving every time I shot now am really doing very well


----------



## dmacman3 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Golf for Everyone*

Hey Friends, I am an avid golfer and prior instructor and I have taken the time to put together a book about golf. It is not a how to play, or what to play, it is a book about golf and the nuances of the game that people want to know but didn't know who to ask. it is on amazon.com now, I think everyone will enjoy reading it and it makes a great gift. "Golf for Everyone"


----------

